# James 1:5 and Wisdom



## baron (Dec 8, 2009)

If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God which giveth to all men liberally, and reproacheth no man, and it shall be given him.

Is this wisdom limited to verses 2-4? In how we deal with temptations, patience, that ye be perfect or mature? So are we to ask God for wisdom on how to face trials, temptations?

Or would this cover any type of wisdom such as learning?

I know of people in school who instead of putting in extra study time they always pray for wisdom to pass their test. And they do and they use this verse.

Any one notice that the Geneva Bible has a misspelling in verse 2, 12, tentations. Unless thats how they spell temptations?

thanks.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think I would equate wisdom to "remembering what you read (or didn't read)". I wouldn't necessarily limit it to times of trial, but would take it applying any time there is an ethical dilemma or need of tact in approaching a situation, or when facing something difficult to understand that I need to know. But one of the things wisdom would teach you is not to neglect the means - so praying as a substitute for studying is not commended in this verse.
As far as the spelling, it is not uncommon in somewhat older English works to see great variations in spelling. I've seen tentation for tempation in James Durham. It's closer to the Latin (and contemporary Spanish).


----------

